# Homemade Boring Head



## Miroslav (Feb 22, 2015)

I am a new member and this is my project, one of the few that I want to share with you.


----------



## thomas s (Feb 22, 2015)

very nice work it looks great.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 22, 2015)

looks nice


----------



## Miroslav (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry about picture's quality.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 22, 2015)

Yup, that's a keeper. Nice work. I'll bet ya can see the pictures now.

"Billy G"


----------



## randyc (Feb 22, 2015)

Great job !


----------



## Chiptosser (Feb 22, 2015)

Good Job!    What's the next project?


----------



## Monk (Feb 22, 2015)

Really nice, Miroslav. Keep posting!


----------



## Miroslav (Feb 23, 2015)

Next project is already done, I must post the pictures. It's compound cross slide for my Maurer lathe.


----------



## wayne.inspain (Oct 11, 2016)

great work, keep it up.


----------

